# FlyerNut's da guy!



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I received my 283, 307 and 304 today after FlyerNut did his magic. I have 10 engines and have rebuilt 5 of them but none that I rebuilt/serviced runs as good as what he did! Thanks Loren! He has the knack and knowledge. Wish that I lived closer to New York so that maybe some of his skills would rub off.:appl:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats Broke on getting 3 new runners. flyernut puts the magic touch on them.
I have one that he redid, even repainted, looks nice and runs real nice. Its a 1948 
302 with the hand rails and is 4 piece. Have fun with your new pieces. I know they are
not new to you but they run nice now. Are you going to send him your northern?
Send it with the large motor and let flyernut do the magic.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Glad you liked them Fred. The shipping was just plain terrible, but once you cross the Mississippi, costs go crazy unless you use flat rate, and I didn't want to cram them into a flat-rate box.Bear in mind, these 3 engines were great runners when I received them.If you need/want some service on that Northern, send her out, just shipping.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Shipping is getting terrible. Seems like it has happened in last couple years. Buy an O
scale set and it is over 40 in shipping. That's insane.

Here is another thing that has got insane. A new full size pick up.
Brought this home yesterday. I call it my casino cure. I bought
it with no money down, 72 months at 1.9 % plus 4500 in rebates. Timing was good. Auto Show comes to town soon and Ford had a 1000 rebate for Auto Show. Way too expensive but very nice. I had not bought a new vehicle since 2001. It is a left over 2018 but was almost exactly what I wanted. Black was my second color choice. Dealer only had 2 2018 trucks left. One V6 and one V8. I am old school and had to have a V8. It is a hot rod. Fastest thing I have had since my 1965 GTO.


















Bucket seats with console and floor shifter. Ford is selling probably 80% or more of 4 door pick ups. I just wanted a
super cab. Its just me and don't want to haul a bunch of passengers. Only seats 4 and only 2 comfortably. Fine with me.
20 inch wheels which are cool until I have to buy tires. LOL. Its a XLT Sport 4X4. I think the sport is just color keyed bumpers, not much chrome on it. Sport includes the floor shifter.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks great Mopac! You now can ride in style to the casino!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Broke. I should be able to handle payments. They are less than I have been spending at casino monthly. I can not do both, that's for sure.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice ride buddy.. I'm not a Ford guy, but nice is nice, regardless of the make. My son bought a new Silverado back in 16, and that one is quick too!!.. I test drove a Taurus a few years back and that car was a monster!!!!.. Again, congrats and good luck with it..:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks flyernut. I was not going to buy another ford. I was thinking of a chevy or GMC.
Then I started noticing too many GM trucks with rust through on rear fenders. I bought
it at the dealership I worked at for 25 years. I was sales manager for almost 10 of those years. I hired almost all the sales people at the dealership and they take care of me. I go in and they immediately show me the invoice and how much holdback they get. I buy at invoice minus half the holdback. I have to let them make something. And
then ford had a total of 7500 in rebates or 4500 and special financing. If I had the cash
the 7500 rebates would be great. I guess my credit is still good. No money down. Just
a bunch of payments. I really do like it. It has a 5.0 v8. I swear it feels like a mustang 5.0. I really think it would give a mustang GT a race for the money. Never seen a truck this fast. It has a 10 speed auto transmission. You know that is expensive. As long as
I own it 100 deductible on power train. They wanted 1900 for a lifetime warranty on
every thing else like electronics. I declined, I will just have to remember I am 1900
to the good on repairs. Lots of electronics on it. It has a locking rear end electronically controlled. 3.55 rear gears. Good all around ratio.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice ride! Don't let the payments impact your train activities.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice purchase mopac. When you get the itch to go gambling, take a look out the window at your new ride. Maybe that will deter you from scratching the itch.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Thanks flyernut. I was not going to buy another ford. I was thinking of a chevy or GMC.
> Then I started noticing too many GM trucks with rust through on rear fenders. I bought
> it at the dealership I worked at for 25 years. I was sales manager for almost 10 of those years. I hired almost all the sales people at the dealership and they take care of me. I go in and they immediately show me the invoice and how much holdback they get. I buy at invoice minus half the holdback. I have to let them make something. And
> then ford had a total of 7500 in rebates or 4500 and special financing. If I had the cash
> ...


It's all in the gearing.. My 85 Monte Carlo SS has a 3:73 rear gear, and I can light them up any time I want, and it gets rubber on the up-shift from 1st to 2nd. All stock, all original.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I found out why my truck is so fast. Its got 395 HP. I didn't even know. My 2007 Taurus
has around 200 HP. It is not quick. 395 HP, that should pull my little 14 ft fishing boat.

How about this, my v8 is rated to pull 9100 lbs of trailer. The v6 is rated to pull over 
11000 lbs of trailer. It is turbo charged. It still sounds like a 6 cylinder. I don't want anything to do with a turbo charger. I have always thought they were hard on an engine. And they still have turbo lag. They will give an engine a kick in the pants.
That v6 might outrun my v8. With just normal driving I will take the v8.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds like you are really enjoying the truck. Ford has also put the F150's on a diet so that also helps make them a bit faster. I am with you, despite the V6 being faster and more powerful I could not have bought it, just do not care for the sound and feel of a V6. With the 10 speed auto they are fast and get reasonable gas mileage
Your engine makes 395 HP and 400lb-ft torque NA. That means the peak torque is likely around 3500RPM. The V6 makes 375 HP but 470lb-ft torque and that torque peak is likely around 2500 RPM thanks to the Turbo. That is why it can pull a heavier load.
Ford also offers an H.O. variant of that V6 that makes 450HP and 510lb-ft of torque, but to me it is still a V6. Technology can do wonderful things these days.


----------

